# tool tote



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, once a month at the Kansas City Woodworker's Guild Hall we have a "special interest group" meeting to discuss handtools and handtool techniques.

Anyway, I've been taking some heat because I've been bringing my toys in a cardboard box. Decided to make a tool tote to cart stuff about. This is based on one I saw in a book by Steve Olesin. Interlibrary loan is a wonderful thing.

About 25" x 9" by 4" deep. I picked up some clear pine and started hacking. Handcut dovetails and through mortise and tenons. Not my best job ever on dovetails, a few gaps. But then, its a bang-about box.

Sorry Harry, no tutorial. It took me about the full 8 hour day to get this done in time for tomorrow's meeting. 

p.s. And I went all out and did hide glue too. Picked up a $10 electric mini-kettle to make my glue pot. Glue goes in a mason jar, mason jar goes into kettle. Lit drops down to keep all the water from evaporating. At its lowest heat setting, the kettle keeps things right around 150F which is a good temp for hot hide glue.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Great job on the tote Rob and the dovetails are excellent too. I sure wish we had a hand tool club around my parts, I would love to have others to pick up tips from.

Thanks for sharing the tote!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

yes I agree truly nice work, and dido on the club thing you all should think about a road trip next meeting


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice job! I want to make some tote boxes soon, myself. I am tired of my glue bottles and associated articles falling over and never being in the right place.

I was just going to dado it together but you have shamed me into doing some pin and tail work.

Thanks again for taking time to share.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm going to take this opportunity to pump up the KCWG if you don't mind...

I've been nothing but impressed with the Kansas City Wood Workers Guild. I joined just over a year ago. At that time they were just breaking 150 members. As of this month I believe the number is over 270.

We have our own guild hall and shop. I forget the square footage but it is pretty freakin' big. Right now there are two special interest groups (SIG) meeting on a regular basis. The hand tool SIG and a CNC router SIG. There is a Shopsmith SIG in the works and some interest in box making and other specific skill-sets forming SIGs.

We also share our hall with the Kansas City Woodturners. Over on the north side of the shop they have their lathes set up and its a kick to watch those guys.

Other activities include mini-workshops run by members (tablesaw and bandsaw tune up are coming next month followed by a box making session). We also bring in guests for seminars. This year we hosted Marc Adams for three days and last year it was Kelly Mehler. 

The regular guild meeting is on the 3rd Wednesday of the month and guests are welcome. If you happen to be in the area check out the schedule at Kansas City Woodworkers Guild and drop in!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

I tell ya Rob, if I lived anywhere remotely near, I would be member 271 :yes4:

You have a fantastic thing going on out your way for sure.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

Nice job  it makes me recall the one I made in high school but not as nice as yours, I think it was the 1st.project I made in shop with hand cut dovetails ..but the saw dust would come out of the cracks in the dovetails hahahahahaha I'm sure glad they came out with DT jigs  for people like me that don't have the touch with hand tools..I can pull the switch but that's about it.. hahahahahahah..


=========





rwyoung said:


> Well, once a month at the Kansas City Woodworker's Guild Hall we have a "special interest group" meeting to discuss handtools and handtool techniques.
> 
> Anyway, I've been taking some heat because I've been bringing my toys in a cardboard box. Decided to make a tool tote to cart stuff about. This is based on one I saw in a book by Steve Olesin. Interlibrary loan is a wonderful thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Reminds me of mine, a mahogany tea tray with dovetailed joints. My mother still uses it. It's almost 50yrs old.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

timbertailor said:


> Nice job! I want to make some tote boxes soon, myself. I am tired of my glue bottles and associated articles falling over and never being in the right place.
> 
> I was just going to dado it together but you have shamed me into doing some pin and tail work.
> 
> Thanks again for taking time to share.


Shop projects are my "excuse" to practice techniques. :laugh:


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job my friend, maybe one day I'll be up to making one.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice looking tray Rob. I like what you did with the handle.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice work....... you are fortunate to have other woodworker to meet with.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Good job my friend, maybe one day I'll be up to making one.


One day, smund day! I challenge you to go make one by the end of next month! 

Seriously, these sort of things aren't hard. There are a gajillion (metric equivalent to "butt-load") of dovetail tutorials out there on the web. Try making a small open-top box out of 1/2" pine (try for white pine, it cuts more than it crushes) or poplar. 

One day may never come so go try it now. You've got nothing to loose and it is still bone-fire season so just in case things go terribly wrong, nobody has to see the evidence.


----------

